
Alone in interstellar space, Voyager 2 soon to lose contact With Earth - slowhand09
https://www.sciencealert.com/voyager-2-already-isolated-in-interstellar-space-is-about-to-become-even-more-alone
======
slowhand09
Signals will be lost, like tears... in rain. Time to fly.

